
Thoughts on Colocation Providers in 2020? - nlakin
Most of our infrastructure is hosted in AWS, but we have a few applications that require connections to 3rd party MPLS networks where our integration partner literally mails us an LOA for the ISP and a physical router that we are expected to connect through. For these applications, we have maintained a couple of servers in a colocation datacenter. I&#x27;m not in love with our current provider. Does anyone have a great colocation provider they can recommend?<p><i>Things about us:</i><p>- our colo footprint is small, as most of our infrastructure is cloud-hosted. Looking for someone who will provide decent service to a small customer
- we have a pretty small mixed engineering&#x2F;devops team and don&#x27;t have a lot of resources for sysadmin. Ideal level of abstraction would be that we specify a network topology and provide some VMs for application servers and they configure the network and keep the physical servers running the hypervisor (w&#x2F;in some SLA).
======
foobarbazetc
ServerCentral

~~~
nlakin
Thank you--have a call w/ them tomorrow.

